# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ruige harde stem + keelpijn

## Ferna

Hallo,
Eind vorig jaar werd tijdens een controle bij de KNO arts, geconstateerd dat ik een klein poliepje had op mijn stembanden.
Dit is op 2 december weggenomen via laser.
Uit onderzoek bleek, dat in dit poliepje een aantal celletjes zaten, die mogelijk in de toekomst kwaadaardig zouden kunnen worden.
Mede doordat ik er sterk heb op aangedrongen, heb ik 28 bestralingen gekregen.
Ik ben door een hel gegaan door de bijwerkingen van deze bestralingen, maar gelukkig werd daarna geconstateerd, dat mijn stembanden er als nieuw uitzagen, en ik mij verder geen zorgen meer hoefde te maken.
Na de gebruikelijke herstelperiode van zo'n paar maanden, had ik nergens geen last meer van en was mijn stem weer helemaal de oude.

Ongeveer 2 maand geleden kreeg ik echter weer problemen, mijn stem was hard en ruig geworden en ik had ook last van een soort sinusitis.
Soms lopende, en dan weer verstopte neus.
Ik heb toen heel wat medicatie gekregen zoals: 
Locabiotal
Medrol (cortisone !) 2 kuren !!
antibiotica
Nasonex

Mijn huisarts ging er van uit, dat ik met een sinusitis zat, en dat het slijm mijn stembanden irriteerde, waardoor ik een "harde" stem kreeg.
Ik ben vorige week teruggeweest naar de KNO arts, en die heeft mij heel grondig onderzocht.
Ze liet me de foto's zien van mijn stembanden, en daar was totaal geen afwijking op te zien, zagen er werkelijk prima uit volgens haar.

Zij gaat er nu vanuit, dat het om uitdroging gaat, mede door het feit dat ik slaap met open mond.
Die droge mond, zou nog een nawerking kunnen zijn van die bestralingen vertelde ze mij.
Meer en vaker drinken is dus de boodschap, en ik gebruik ook s'nachts speekselvervanger (Biothène)
Persoonlijk heb ik wel eens gedacht dat de airco van mijn auto mogelijk de boosdoener zou kunnen zijn, nochtans begin dit jaar is er een nieuw filter in geplaatst.

We zijn nu weer een weekje later na mijn bezoek aan de KNO arts, en ondanks meer en vaker drinken, en de airco niet zo laag zetten, blijft de toestand ongewijzigd, en ik heb daar veel last van.

Alhoewel ik mij volgens deze specialist nergens zorgen om moet maken, en alle ok is, voel ik toch wel wat ik voel; ik wordt er verdorie chagrijnig van.

Ik schrijf dit verhaal omdat mogelijk op dit forum mensen zitten, die dit probleem herkennen, en goede raad hebben om mij te helpen.

Vast dank voor eventuele reacties,

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

Nog even melden, dat genoemde medicatie in België in de handel is.
Of deze ook in Nederland onder die naam bekend is ,weet ik niet.

----------

